

Ask HN:  Are Wi-Fi network names being used for advertising? - amichail

You could even have a company that sells advertising on their Wi-Fi networks throughout a city.  The network name would change frequently throughout the day as it goes from advertiser to advertiser.
======
ScottWhigham
I've never seen it other than seeing the company's name that was trying to
sell me wifi access (i.e. "T-Mobile" while in Starbucks a few years ago).

I would think that you couldn't switch the network name _ever_ if you wanted
traction though. (1) If you switch the network name on most routers, it kicks
everyone off and forces them to connect to the new server. (2) If you want
someone to be able to find you again, how do they know that _you_ are really
"Bobby's Place" (the name of the advertister) or "Booby's Place" (the name of
Bobby's house)? I don't know if the last example translated well but the idea
is that without the same name, there is no name/brand recognition...

